# coolant warning light



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I have an 86 QSW. Lately, the red warning light inside the coolant temp gauge has flickered occassionally. The temp reads normal. Any idea what it is? Is this something that should be addressed sooner rather than later?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Coolant level is low in the expansion bottle. Bad sensor.


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Or bad wiring, or something.
Mine comes on at random. With the cold weather, it's generally flashing any time the ignition is on. Coolant is always full, unplugging or shorting the connector makes no difference.
I use my ninja powers of ignore on the flashing light. Next time I have the cluster out, I'll just unplug it.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
I use my ninja powers of ignore on the flashing light. Next time I have the cluster out, I'll just unplug it.


Save yerself about 2 hours of work and remove the plug at the sender and pig tail it closed then tuck behind the cruise box, done.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

coolant is slightly below (1/8 inch) min line. I don't think that would be enough to trigger warning light.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Below the Min line; yeah that'd set the light off


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

I've had the same problem. It's never bothered me too much, but I picked a new sensor up for kicks on an order from AZ Autohaus. After replacing the coolant sensor there was no difference. Go fig


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_

Save yerself about 2 hours of work and remove the plug at the sender and pig tail it closed then tuck behind the cruise box, done.

As mentioned, unplugging or jumpering the wires makes no difference.
And two hours? It takes less than five minutes to get the cluster out.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Three Wood)*

On the subject removing the instrument cluster:
I'm going to be removing the cluster to replace one of the green lights. 
I know I'm going to have remove the steering wheel. Does anyone know if the speedometer cable disconnects from up inside the rain tray or do I have to fish my arm up from underneath the dash (like on my '84 GTI) to disconnect the cable?


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (VW Nevada)*

The steering wheel does not need to be removed.
After you remove the driver's knee panel (for lack of better term) you can reach up and unclip the speedometer cable.
The most difficult part is carefully prying the lower instrument cluster face panel off... it's the one that the headlight, hazard, and rear defogger switches are in. Once that is off you can remove the screws that hold in the instrument cluster surround and access the I/C retainer screws and connectors. It kind of shuffles out towards the radio.
I've had mine out a couple times, it gets easier every time. When I first had it apart, I did spend three hours on it - because I had to glue two odometer gears and replace the speedometer needle. (Toothpick.) This is quit a pain in the tail because of how the cluster is designed.
Second time was replacing the bulbs. That took a half hour and included disassembling the VW bulbs and the Mercedes bulbs I accidentally got, then putting the good elements in the VW holders.




_Modified by Three Wood at 3:02 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Three Wood)*

Great tip.
Now, is there anything I can do about the clicking noise that the speedo makes when it's cold as long as I have it out?


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (VW Nevada)*

Make sure the end of the speedometer cable is straight and lubricated. Doing anything more will require extensive disassembly of the cluster which is a real pain in the ass.


----------

